# Lights



## Canuckns (Oct 21, 2021)

Have a craftsman snowblower model 944 .56041 .I can’t seem to find a stator wire for a light .is it still possible to install a light tapping into an alternate wire


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

You've already got a thread going on this... one per subject please. I suggest bumping your earlier post for ideas.


----------

